# OMBTT JUNE OPENS @ INDIAN 06/21 FATHERS DAY & 06/27-28 (2) DAY OPEN



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

*COME OUT ON FATHERS DAY AND BRING YOU DAD, SON, DAUGHTER OR WIFE. INTRODUCE A YOUNGSTER TO THE SPORT OF FISHING. THIS IS A VERY POPULAR EVENT THAT WE USUALLY HAVE ANYWHERE FROM 50 BOATS OR MORE. ITS NOT EXPENSIVE BUT A VERY FUN EVENT TO FISH. I GET TO FISH WITH MY FATHER (A GOLFER) AND WILL ALWAYS REMEMBER THE FUN WE HAVE. I AM ALSO PRETTY IMPRESSED THAT A PERSON WHO HAS NEVER THROWN A BAITCASTER DID SO WELL CASTING. THE POT~A~GOLD OPEN IS A 2 DAY EVENT FOR BIG BUCKS AND IT USUALLY HAS A CONFLICT WITH A BIG EVENT AND THIS YEAR IS NO DIFFERENT. A LOT OF THE BIG HITTERS WILL BE AT THE BFL RIVER EVENT. WE USUALLY GET 40 BOATS OR SO FOR THAT ONE. I AM REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO FISHING INDIAN AGAIN IT IS MY FAVORITE LAKE CLOSE BY. IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO SEE RESULTS FROM PRIOR YEAR OR PRINT THE APP OUT PLEASE GO TO http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/EVENTS.html 
WE ALSO HAVE A FACEBOOK PAGE WITH RESULTS FROM LAST YEAR AND PICS. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ohio-Mega-Bass-Tournament-Trail-Llc/184827928212369*

*THANKS, JAMI*


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Fathers day open this weekend you may sign up at ramp or I will be there setting up at 3pm Friday or after OMBTT circuit event Sat or Sun morning.


----------

